# Yo, Salsa and RideFly...others welcome



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Been a while since I got some recent pix of my C-40. You two were not all that keen on my orange-ness. It needed a refresh of cable/housing/tape so decided to tone it down a bit if for no other reason than a change. Got rid of the orange Fixik Tundra saddle in favor of one matching it to my other bikes...an Arione. Now all my bikes have the same saddel. Also swapped out the blue hoods for white. Oh, almost forgot put 11s shifters/cassette/RD as well. Like having a new bike. Really enjoying it this season. Pinarello not seeing as much time as years past.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice ride, the black/white/blue/orange work really well. The turquoise is out in left field.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

mikerp said:


> Nice ride, the black/white/blue/orange work really well. The turquoise is out in left field.


Seatpost? I think that is the lighting of the direct sunlight. It is a bit lighter than the CKing headset, but blue for sure. Same as the KCNC chainring bolts and seatpost clamp.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

rplace13 said:


> Seatpost? I think that is the lighting of the direct sunlight. It is a bit lighter than the CKing headset, but blue for sure. Same as the KCNC chainring bolts and seatpost clamp.


Yep, showing up badly on this display (chances are lighting/display calibration).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

much better but I would tone the oranges and blues a bit more down ...

black tyres, black seatpost for example.


----------

